# fs: frt, geophagus daemons, 180g aquarium



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

I am getting out of the hobby, I have for sale is>>>

8-9" fly river turtle- eats algae wafers, reptomin, lettuce, tomatoes, market prawns pretty much anything you drop in there $450
2x 7-8" geophagus daemons- carnivore sticks, market prawns, cichlid gold $30
I also have for sale a 180g acrylic aquarium with sump setup, stand, canopy, has 2 rio pumps, media, bioballs, eheim heater, air pump, hydro sponge filter, 1300g wave maker, powerhead, 2x double 2ft lights and just a bunch of random stuff i have collected over the years. $850

Take it all for $1000 need it gone.


----------



## keith yoo (Jul 16, 2010)

How much for rtg?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow bump for good deal


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in the geos...pm sent.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how much for the frt


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Great deal if your parting out would like to know the price of the frt to.


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

as for now i am hoping to sell together


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

would like to see the tank & fish, please pm me your phone & address, thanks Fishbait


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

price is negotiable


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

price drop


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

oh man such good deal ..


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

pics are now up


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

frt pending and rtg prending


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how does the turtle do with fish?


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

RTG SOLD!

The frt does well with the fish, havent had any problems


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

still for sale>>> make me an offer


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

bump..............


----------

